# Moose Tangle



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Another day in the life of a Game Warden ~~~

http://www.liveleak.com/ll_embed?f=f9132a37d604


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

He seemed like a really nice guy, didn't he? I wouldn't have gotten that close in front of a moose. I would be afraid it would ram me.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Were nature to provide me with such a gift a bolt cutter is not the tool I would choose to rectify the situation.....................


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

tinknal said:


> Were nature to provide me with such a gift a bolt cutter is not the tool I would choose to rectify the situation.....................


Just remember ......... WIHH wants that certain bone from the rear ankle.


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

By the sound of the mooses breathing he had been there awhile, he was probably too exhausted to be too aggressive, but I have to admit that guy is pretty brave!


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

tinknal said:


> Were nature to provide me with such a gift a bolt cutter is not the tool I would choose to rectify the situation.....................


Nah, the meat would be rank from adrenalin...


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm surprised they didn't give that bull a dart first. Pretty brave...


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow, that was just crazy. There's no way I would have done that. That's one brave warden, or else stupid.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

That was one very lucky bull moose! Nice to see a happy ending now and again.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Lucky moose. Brave yet crazy Game Warden. I would definitely have tranquilized the moose first.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Good work.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

Tranquilize the moose, it collapses, breaks it's neck. The moose was exhausted and the warden did the right thing cutting the chain.


----------

